# Would you buy your grill again given the chance to change?



## LowRent (Mar 15, 2005)

On a similar note to Larry Wolfe's â€œWhat grill do you own?â€


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll keep my Gold Kettle 22 inch, and my WSM.

I made a big mistake on the weber gasser...geneis silver....it's a 2 burner, and that ain't getting the job done.  Wish I'd spent the money for the 3 burner.

  IMHO


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd absolutely purchase my Brinkmann SS Pro Series 2600 again.  It's the best $'s I've ever spent other than my WSM.


----------



## Ratman (Mar 15, 2005)

I would absolutely buy the same brand (Traeger) but the bigger model.  I've the 'Lil Texas, should've bought the Texas model.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 15, 2005)

I've only had my Weber Gold 1 Touch for a week now. It's great and I have no problems, but I've only had it a week. I have a Weber gasser thats 14 years old, 3 burner model. The only thing I've replaced is the cooking grate 2 times and last year for the first time the flavorizer bars. The old model that I have has a double row of flavoizer bars, 1 in each direction. The past few times I have gone to use it, the front burner is giving me a hard time, either I have a cob web in the manifold, the burner is partial blocked or the burners are finally going. I guess things can't last forever. I also leave the grill out in the weather year round uncovered and use it at least 3 times a week. When it's days are really over I will upgrade to a 4 or 6 burner Weber. Oh yeah, and my WSM...love it!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 15, 2005)

Silver B...YES...AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN!! :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 16, 2005)

Gmuss, you ever been over to the Cookshak forum?  The q joint closest to my house uses them, and I can tell you they do a great job!


----------

